# My New (to me) Cape Horn



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*She looked a little neglected when I first picked her up. Been sitting up for 14 months with a powerhead problem. Every one else looked at me kinda crazy when I pulled in at work with it and told em it was my new boat. I wasn't worried though.



























*
*Hooked up the steam/pressure washer and went to work. Bout an hour later* * they were looking at it and saying that they couldn't believe it was the same boat.*
*It is a 1999 Cape Horn 17 and has a 2012 trailer under it. Only been in the water a couple times. Still looks brand new. The motor is a 1997 Johnson 115. Not a Johnson fan but I love a good project and this one needs some attention. Two of the cylinders are buggered up pretty bad. *

*Here's some pics of it after the clean up.*


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

She cleaned up nice!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Here's some pics of the problem*


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Get some blood on it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> She cleaned up nice!!!


I was surprised. I knew it would look better but not that good,


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Cleaned up nice man.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Get some blood on it!


It won't be long BU. It looks like the weather will never let us get out in the gulf again so I was thinking I would build me a river boat. Something to catfish out of.


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

JL,
Whats with the World Cat in the background? I have really been wanting to get some input from a cat owner.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You can never have too many boats. Can't go wrong with Cape Horns.


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Cape really cleaned up nice. Looks brand new.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AUFAN said:


> JL,
> Whats with the World Cat in the background? I have really been wanting to get some input from a cat owner.


That's "Do It Again". My 226. I love it. As long as I'm able to fish offshore, I'll be in a Cat. Not talking bad about anybody's Monohull just saying I never want another one.

I use to fish out of it. A long, long time ago. Now I just hook the water hose to it every Saturday and let the motors run. This weather sucks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome ride!! Cleaned up real nice too. Check the weather, late weekend and into the week looking pretty good!


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats cool Joey! She cleaned up really nice


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Peeps I'm scared to check the forecast. If I look at it,. it will change back to 4' seas and 25knt winds.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What product(s) did you use to clean the boat and how did you do it? That's amazing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> What product(s) did you use to clean the boat and how did you do it? That's amazing.


Just a pressure washer with a burner on it that heats the water. No chemicals, no soap, Nothing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Machine Shop time.*

*Hope I can remember where all these pieces go.:blink::blink:*


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice find Joey! I always though a CH 17 or 19 without a t-top would be the perfect river boat for running lines or even deer, hog or gator hunting out of.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too Mike. It should be perfect for what I want to do.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 181594
> 
> 
> View attachment 181602
> ...


 
I think that will just buff off..!!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Go see Todd at Coastal Machine. He can do the boring and can get you pistons and gaskets at a great price also.

I have a repair manual for that engine if you need to barrow it for a while.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice project...love the Cape.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty dern good!!! I did the same, bought my cat from an auction as part of an estate. I guess the guy who had it died and it sat under trees fer almost 2 years. Must've been 40 lbs of leaves and all shades of green and browns!!! Cleaned up and some deck painting she was a purty gal!!!

May ya have plenty of happy days on her when you get the motor bugs worked out!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Sho-Nuff I ordered one just last night. Wish I had known.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Great looking project! +1 For Todd, hes built plenty of motors for me and some other machine work also and is always up for more business.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Its amazing how clean you got the boat with nothing but hot water. Great resurrection!!!


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I miss my Cape Horn 17......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dropped the block off at the machine shop this morning. He called me back around 1:00 pm. Said it cleaned up at .020 over so that's a plus. Hope to start putting it back together this weekend. If I get my parts in.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Know what I'm doing this weekend.*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Got to crank my motor yesterday. I rebuilt everything. Fuel pump, Carbs, everything in the powerhead is new except rods and crank. It really surprised me when I cranked it. Just bump the key and it fires up!! Had a couple unexpected issues such as a bad powerpack but nothing too bad. Ordering new control cables, the old ones are kinda stiff and make the shifter tight. 

It's nice when a project turns out.*


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Keep updating this thread. 

Those CH 17s are awesome.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to more photos and updates! Nice job.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

X2!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I got to put the boat in the river yesterday and run it for a few hours. I am very happy with it. It's kind of crazy to see an old motor like this run so good. It cranks with just a bump of the key. I plan to run it some more tomorrow and I will get some pics and video of it.

I believe I know what happened to cause the piston damage originally. When I checked the spark advance timing, it was advanced by almost 10deg where it was supposed to be. I have been told that this is guaranteed to cause piston damage if run this way. I set it at 28deg where it is supposed to be and it runs great.

I'll get some video up of the boat running tomorrow....If this rain will ever stop.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome that you revived that boat, rebuilt the engine by yourself, and gave that Cape a new life. Great work!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

:notworthy:
Very impressive.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Great job Joey! And now that you've got that river boat ready to fish, here's a friendly inshore tournament that's fixin to start come jan 1 and last for a month. 4 fish species included and a $20 entry fee. Should be fun and there are only a couple of really hard core fishermen involved. You can check it out here: http://bb.gdomag.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10627


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fish River Fool said:


> Great job Joey! And now that you've got that river boat ready to fish, here's a friendly inshore tournament that's fixin to start come jan 1 and last for a month. 4 fish species included and a $20 entry fee. Should be fun and there are only a couple of really hard core fishermen involved. You can check it out here: http://bb.gdomag.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10627


Bob you know how my luck is,...I never win.

But it's fun trying!


----------



## bamafutbal (Jul 30, 2012)

take a pic of the burner setup for steam pressure washing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bamafutbal said:


> take a pic of the burner setup for steam pressure washing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a short video of the motor running this morning. 

I decided to repaint the motor also.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Nice job. I looked at one just like it the other day. Thinking about buying it and selling the 16' Cape Horn I have now. Do you know much fuel the tank will hold. Is it under the console. I didn't get inside the one I looked at, just did a quick drive by. I like the 16' CH but it porpoises to much. How does the 17 do? I heard it rides better.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Safari III said:


> Nice job. I looked at one just like it the other day. Thinking about buying it and selling the 16' Cape Horn I have now. Do you know much fuel the tank will hold. Is it under the console. I didn't get inside the one I looked at, just did a quick drive by. I like the 16' CH but it porpoises to much. How does the 17 do? I heard it rides better.


The 17 has a 30 gal. tank and it is under the console. This one does porpoise a little if there's nothing in the fish box(bow). This morning it was doing it and I sit my spare battery in front of the console and it quit. A bag or two of ice in the fish box would stop it or you could just dump 3 or 4 gallons of water in it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I will give you a Roll Tide (even though I don't like college football) for that. Just amazing what you have done with that boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Horn. Now if I can just find me a catfish to pull on I'll be ok.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> The 17 has a 30 gal. tank and it is under the console. This one does porpoise a little if there's nothing in the fish box(bow). This morning it was doing it and I sit my spare battery in front of the console and it quit. A bag or two of ice in the fish box would stop it or you could just dump 3 or 4 gallons of water in it.


Thanks, most of the 16 CH I see all put the whale tales on the motor cavitation plates. Don't know if that's a cure or not. I like the 16 but would love the extra foot. They are heavy and well built boats.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm very impressed by the whole project; particularly the engine work (analysis, parts acquisition, machine work, execution, additional setbacks, additional analysis, solution and finally the result). I would have to say you really know your stuff. 
Way to go.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Slim. It was a fun project. Although I can't really call myself a mechanic, I done enough research on that motor and got familiar enough with it that I felt comfortable doing the rebuild. It was kind of a "Learn as you go" deal.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job dude!!! That motor sounds great, how fast were ya going when you hammered down on it? I want a 17 horn too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Joey, how long did the rebuild take you?

Also, you need to get that thing salty. Eff catfish. I love that hull; so good for inshore and nearshore fishing


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

great job looks awesome,nice to have a new trailer also


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice and that motor was screaming..!! 

I have a 1976 17' Aquasport with a 115 that was rebuilt almost 1 1/2 years ago and it's not even broken in yet..!! Everything on the boat is brand new and sitting in the driveway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Guy's.

Pier dude by GPS it is running 39 & 40mph @ 5500rpm. 14"/17pitch prop.

Horn I've probably got 25hrs in it as for assembly & mounting powerhead back on. Maybe 10 hrs. in tearing it down. But a real mechanic could do it a lot quicker.

Around $1200 including machine work.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OceanMaster, you should run that motor. That's a good looking rig. After today mine has 5hrs on it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I know Joey but something else always came up. I have 2 boat lifts but my son keeps his Key West in the other lift. It's out right now so I think I'll sneak it in there and start using it.

We do crank it up once a week. It only had 10 gallons of fuel in it until winter started coming. We filled it with marine fuel, stabilizer, and 25/1 oil mix. 30 gallon tank. 

I could never sell it for what I have in it but one day it's gonna' go..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your still running double oil mix?? It really ISN'T broken in yet huh?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nope. It's got about 6 hours on it. I still need a windshield rail built.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome project...and very well done indeed. Appreciate you sharing it with the pff.

I found a 94 CH last summer and couldn't be happier. A few weeks ago I was lucky enough to find an original boat cover ,bow rail, seats and a steering wheel from a 2011...will be installing this after the weather clears.

btw, Ive heard that the CH factory will stop production for the 19's and 17's all together in 2014...?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> Awesome project...and very well done indeed. Appreciate you sharing it with the pff.
> 
> I found a 94 CH last summer and couldn't be happier. A few weeks ago I was lucky enough to find an original boat cover ,bow rail, seats and a steering wheel from a 2011...will be installing this after the weather clears.
> 
> btw, Ive heard that the CH factory will stop production for the 19's and 17's all together in 2014...?


Thanks fishermon. I can't believe they are stopping production of the 19 & 17. They have always popular. I wonder how long it will take for someone else to buy the design and start production??


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fishermon's post reminded me that I took the bow rail off this boat if anybody needs one. 

It's for sale.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Got to put some slime on the deck this afternoon. Scales called him 50.88lbs. He was released to fight again another day.*


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man what a catfish! Do it again!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey, Nice job dude!!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*+++ For Coastal Machine Shop*



SHO-NUFF said:


> Go see Todd at Coastal Machine. He can do the boring and can get you pistons and gaskets at a great price also.
> 
> I have a repair manual for that engine if you need to barrow it for a while.



The folks at Coastal do good work, fair price and on time. We use them for boring, re-sleeving diesels and valve jobs.

Good work.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a great picture. What a beast.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guy's. Don't know why he took the picture when I was looking away. The big cat's are fun.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got to say that you are a pretty humble guy. For no more hours than you spent on it, you got the job done and apparently done right. My next door neighbor, at my hunting cabin, started working on a Honda (fresh water) last week so, I tried to give him a hand since he does so much stuff for me. He was doing the same as you....taking it easy and learning as he went. The frustrating thing was that the repair manual that he was using was about as clear as muddy water. The way it was laid out was insane. Instead of having the dis-assembly in order and then starting through the progression of re-assembly, it went back and forth with each step. I'll admit that I wasn't the most help in the world but I made some contributions even though I am clueless on outboards. 

What kind of research did you do and where did you get the information? You must have bought the engine without knowing if the crank was bad or what was really wrong. Seems like a pretty big risk? Just curious.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This is one of the ones that should be in that thread about best threads of the year. JMHO.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> I've got to say that you are a pretty humble guy. For no more hours than you spent on it, you got the job done and apparently done right. My next door neighbor, at my hunting cabin, started working on a Honda (fresh water) last week so, I tried to give him a hand since he does so much stuff for me. He was doing the same as you....taking it easy and learning as he went. The frustrating thing was that the repair manual that he was using was about as clear as muddy water. The way it was laid out was insane. Instead of having the dis-assembly in order and then starting through the progression of re-assembly, it went back and forth with each step. I'll admit that I wasn't the most help in the world but I made some contributions even though I am clueless on outboards.
> 
> What kind of research did you do and where did you get the information? You must have bought the engine without knowing if the crank was bad or what was really wrong. Seems like a pretty big risk? Just curious.


I know what you mean by confusing manuals. Some of the "Non Brand" manuals aren't arranged the way they should be. I bought a OMC manual just for this reason. I'm not a mechanic but I understand the way a twostroke engine works,...I think. This is the second rebuild I have attempted. And honestly it's fun.

I actually bought the boat from my brother in law. His mechanic had told him that it had cylinder damage and would not run. I bought the boat knowing only this and thinking that "This weather is killing my offshore fishing so I need a river boat". I was tired of sitting around and waiting for a weather window. I love the advantages of fishing a short offshore boat such as cost and trailering but it has it's disadvantages also.

I actually bought the boat before I knew the exact engine type (Xflow or Looper) But I knew that 2 strokes were pretty simple. 

As for research or just plain " I'm lost and need some help",.. Iboats forum has some guy's on thier with well over 5000 post that can tell you just about any answer to any question you might have on these older engines.

There is no way to know about the crank in any motor without pulling it out and mic-ing it.

Honestly,.. the weather had me so bored I just needed something to do.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Great job and excellent boat! I see you figured out what it took me way too many years to do. No matter what the challenge, study a bit, gather information and methodically go through each step without fear. Most things become simple if you let em'.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

She cleaned up beautifully. I also use hot water in a spray washer to clean the gunk off when I pull mine out of Bayou Texar. It takes the stuff right off. I might have used the same website for info that you used. One of my engine sirens went off and I found a couple of marine mechanics that described what was happening to one of my Mercury engines. Whether I fix it or hire someone I like to have an idea of what I'm getting into before I pull out my check book. Have fun with the Cape Horn.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my friend is looking at a 21 foot cape horn with twin 90 hondas


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> my friend is looking at a 21 foot cape horn with twin 90 hondas


Is that a little under powered? Very heavy boats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to find this thread to save a picture out of it and started remembering what a fun project it was. Me and my Dad rebuilt it right before he passed away. Miss that man every day. My Pops.


----------

